# What advancements in cubing software would you like to see?



## thanos (Feb 15, 2019)

With the development of a large number of cubing related websites and apps over the past few years, what more software/tools would you like to see? Any new ideas?


----------



## u Cube (Feb 15, 2019)

Ooh let me think


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 15, 2019)

While there are Command Line Solvers for Algorithm construction, I think there is a bit of a need for nice (G)UIs for them

I am personally dreaming of a AlgDB.net-like Database for Blindsolving Algorithms but that's something I might do myself one day


----------



## u Cube (Feb 15, 2019)

Thom S. said:


> While there are Command Line Solvers for Algorithm construction, I think there is a bit of a need for nice (G)UIs for them
> 
> I am personally dreaming of a AlgDB.net-like Database for Blindsolving Algorithms but that's something I might do myself one day


Ooh nice. I personally think an online cube explorer with algs optimized for all events for custom cases so that could be useful


----------



## AndyK (Feb 15, 2019)

I'd just like to see them centralized under one umbrella so that the cubers who don't actively search for cubing software every week can keep track of all of the resources


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 15, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Ooh nice. I personally think an online cube explorer with algs optimized for all events for custom cases so that could be useful



I am uncertain if what I say is still true(I have reasons to share it, though) but optimal solutions are a too demanding task for online processing(I was reading this years ago which is why you shouldn't believe me)



AndyK said:


> I'd just like to see them centralized under one umbrella so that the cubers who don't actively search for cubing software every week can keep track of all of the resources



Which is what the Cubing Software Page at the Wiki is for. Or would be if we'd actually keep it updated


----------



## thanos (Feb 15, 2019)

Thom S. said:


> Which is what the Cubing Software Page at the Wiki is for. Or would be if we'd actually keep it updated


Maybe @AndyK means a web portal which has all the software


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 15, 2019)

thanos said:


> Apart from the standard timers, alg set trainers, simulators, and solvers, are there any innovative ideas?



You expect me to give them away?


----------



## pglewis (Feb 15, 2019)

thanos said:


> Apart from the standard timers, alg set trainers, simulators, and solvers, are there any innovative ideas?



Very niche thing in a very niche hobby, but I've had a proof of concept brewing for some time for a shared relational database for letter pair images. Finding and collecting good images has been a time consuming activity for me personally. There are multiple resources on the web including a good shared spreadsheet but I envision a shared database where you could simply search for "TQ", get a list of vetted images other people are using, and add them to your own list with a single click. 

Finding time for yet one more hobby project is difficult but I do have something functional for my own use that is far better than the old Google spreadsheet I started with. Some time this year I'll put together a post about this and start getting some public brainstorming going. There are a lot of requirements in my mind, including supporting any language and a tagging system to aid in filtering things like PAO, language and cultural preferences, etc.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 16, 2019)

I really just want an actually useable version of KSolve in cube explorer format. HARCS and CE are good to use, but alg explorer, if possible, could be built into cube explorer. I know that their separate pieces of software, but it'd be cool.


----------

